# Anaconda & Boa Constrictor



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

What do you think/know about this...?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

No!... 
are you looking for a anaconda???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there are many reasons why not to put snakes together
espacially diffrent species


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, heres the big problem. Anaconda's to start off with grow to 18-20 feet. Boa Constrictores only grow to 14 feet. 4 foot is a big difference in size. Cage dominance would kick in and then the Anaconda would most likely take over and could cause death to the Boa or it could have so much control to the point of where( the anaconda says if you eat you die). Which will eventually result in death from starving. Also the bigger part which you should KNOW. Anaconda's are water dwelling snakes. Yes they do often go into the prairies, plains, and on the riverbanks. So if you have a big enough cage LOL the size of your garage at least to give the snakes enough space. And you would need to simulate dry lands, a river or big pond for the Anaconda to swim around, and a rain forest simulation big enough for the Anaconda and the Boa to be in at the same time because the Anaconda isn't always going to be in. You will also need branches and trees for the Boa to climb on. You will also need BIG ASS BALLS, to even get in the tank with the Anaconda with one of the Largest snakes in the world and get in with the Boa Constrictor who is the best snake known for wraping around it's pray and sqeezing there lungs of all the oxygen. Note: the anaconda sqeezes it's pray to. I wouldn't go in that tank without a tazer with 30,00 volts.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think this is a really bad idea. Consider setting up two completly different cages for them.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I have to agree with the prevailing opinion about putting the two snakes together...I wouldn't do it.

I must respectfully disagree with Puddjuice's analysis, however. I had a 12 foot Anaconda that I raised from a baby and, other than the fact that it was a VERY obnoxious reptile and was given to biting me at the most inopportune moments, didn't set its cage up in such a way as to give it access to both land and water. In fact....there was nothing special about its cage and it wasn't the size of my garage. I would simply take the Anaconda out once or twice a week and let it swim around in the bathtub to its heart's content.

The reason I wouldn't keep the two together is that Anacondas will feed on both warm-blooded and cold-blooded prey and, if given a chance, might make a snack of the Boa constrictor.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Wouldn’t recommend it. Much to risky


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Agreed. good info puddjuice...
Anacondas do not make a pet. They are very agressive and they will bite with little or no provocation. But do you have experience with big snakes???


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Pudd, a little over zealous







I have not seen many 14 foot boa constrictors, and much fwere LARGE anacondas...and boas are also constrictors (meanin they squeeze their prey too....









Back to the original question...

First you must clear the picture, do you intend to keep yellow anacondas, or green anacondas, BIG difference.

Second if the enclosure was really big, yes it could be done, although as I have gone over in many posts before, I would strongly not recommend it for multiple reasons.

I keep and breed yellow anacondas and I keep several green anacondas, with only one successful breeding of the murinus. I also have had several that never took the oppotunity to bite, HOWEVER I have taken two HORRIBLE bites frm larger murinus, and would NEVER recommend them as a beginner species do to the size and strength of the snake. (Wow was that the run on sentence of all time!)


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Crock I am not rying to give bad info or anything, but I reasearch before I advize. I just took the maximum size and stated it. Like I said in a post about Rain boas, not all snakes grow to full legnth.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> But do you have experience with big snakes???


Only common Venezuelan Boa Constrictor (Boa constrictor constrictor)...







!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> First you must clear the picture, do you intend to keep yellow anacondas, or green anacondas, BIG difference.


I'm talking about the green Anaconda...i have a 7'x2'x2' enclosure for this one but i want to know if they can be tamed (to avoid bites)...i'm talking about a 40" (yet aggressive) male Anaconda...







!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Murinus are wonderful animals and if it is a male then you will never have to worry about it becoming a 20 foot monster...









It will however get large and still be a murinus, meaning it is a POWERFUL constrictor, and capable of inflicting quite a bite, "can it be tamed?" Tamed is a word I take issue with with most reptiles. With snakes teh answer I would have to give is no. They will never recognize or know you, that said, realize they can be handled and behaviour will be modified as a result to the constant stimuli. Snakes are basic animals my friend, much like the american male the basically only have two thought processes..."Can I eat it?" and "Can I breed it?"


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for your advise you guys...then it seems i shouldn't get that beautiful Anaconda...anyway i have my great Venezuelan Boa Constrictors...







!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Snakes are basic animals my friend, much like the american male the basically only have two thought processes..."Can I eat it?" and "Can I breed it?"


 dude, that must mean that my ball python an i are on the same intelligence level, except he always poops in the corner and i dont









very good info, i learned quite a lot,

Mr. Hannible, do you have any pics, your boa sounds very nice


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

if u go to knigsnake.com and look in the anaconda section their is someone there who houses them together. Maybe they can give you some more info.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Too risky..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I will post some pics of my Boa constrictor constrictor soon...







!


----------

